# help ! probléme avec mon ipod shuffle



## mpod2g (9 Février 2010)

salut j'ai un gros problème avec mon shuffle  il ne s'allume plus et ne se charge plus!! lorsque je le connecte en usb il chauffe.
aidez moi a résoudre mon probléme et merci d'avance


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour, l'avez-vous laissé plusieurs heures sur le dock branché a un adaptateur mural si vous en avez un ? Je dirrais qu'il est mort...


----------

